# Currency Club, IIMM, Marela



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If the words Currency Club, IIMM or Marela mean anything to you, would you please contact us by PM to be put in touch with an action group.

Pete & Sylvi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is important so please get in touch ASAP with Pete.


----------



## Stokie2505 (11 mo ago)

PeteandSylv said:


> If the words Currency Club, IIMM or Marela mean anything to you, would you please contact us by PM to be put in touch with an action group.
> 
> Pete & Sylvi


Interested. Please let me know.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have been involved with this lot contact Pete by Pm. . If not it will be of no interest to you.


----------



## Stokie2505 (11 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> If you have been involved with this lot contact Pete by Pm. . If not it will be of no interest to you.


Hi Veronica. How do i contact Pete by PM? I am a UK qualified Solicitor resident in Cyprus hoping to find a possible way of helping victims of the Currency Club (Barrow , Welsh, Arkian etc). Aim being to seek recovery versus the Banks who "facilitated" this fraud by failing to apply proper AML measures to funds passing through. Millions passed via banks. That should not have been possible. Meaning the banks have a case to answer. Looking to set up a Group action with funder based on No recovery no fee. I already assist several victims.


----------

